# Field Recordings



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

After discovering an album of endangered bird songs, and checking out threads on TC devoted to field recordings (and finding little) I decided to create this thread.

Here's the recording that inspired it:

*Australian Bird Calls | Songs of Disappearance*






_The sounds were collected over a span of 36 years by David Stewart, who often researched for weeks, hiked for miles and waited for hours just to get a sonic snippet. Without him, some of these sounds might have been lost in time. Sadly, even intervention will not be enough to save all these species.

The collection begins with an overture: a soundscape that incorporates an entire biophany. After this, 53 individual species are showcased. _ (source)


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm aware of the field recordings of Ernst Karel.

He did the sound post production on "Manakamana"; a film that's filmed inside a cable cart in Nepal.
trailer =>





He also released an album of field recordings of Swiss cable carts.
=>





Rain on an Umbrella - India
=>





more info on Ernst Karel:
here => Ernst Karel

and here => Ernst Karel


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Budhaditya Chattopadhyay ~ Withering Field*
_Withering Field_, released by the Portuguese label Crónica, is a 35-minute contemplative listening journey through the alienating process of dislocating indigenous habitats from their natural settings, in specific sites now considered Special Economic Zones (SEZ), forced to gearing fast towards a contemporary urbanisation. Contemplative listening places the listener at the heart of the process. Through the different sequences of the work, the artist presents what is/was at stake, what was and will be.

The location’s acoustic properties are introduced through minute and meticulous recordings of foreground and background details, machinery versus natural habitats, and a swarm of insects. There are moments in the recording in which the indigenous non-human and human communities seem to be attempting to contest and reverse the irreversible, standing against the wave of erasure. (source)









Withering Field, by Budhaditya Chattopadhyay


1 track album




cronica.bandcamp.com


----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

Are you aware of this site? Great source of field recordings. radio aporee ::: maps - sounds of the world


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Arun Sood ~ Searching Erskine* (Blackford Hill)
A multi-media extravaganza with a personal connection, Searching Erskine offers field recordings, interviews and a sense of time and place. The island of Vallay is accessible only two hours a day, and was once the home of a glorious mansion, now reclaimed by the elements. This sonic diary is a slice of history brought to life, a reclamation of a lost legacy, an unearthed treasure brought to the light. (Richard Allen)


__
https://soundcloud.com/blackfordhill


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Dulova Harps On said:


> Are you aware of this site? Great source of field recordings. radio aporee ::: maps - sounds of the world


I have used that site to my advantage here:








Around The World in 80 Minutes, by various artists


39 track album




anode1.bandcamp.com




I also have done a bunch on my own:








Anode Urban Soundscape Series


The Anode Urban Soundscape Series rejects the idea that all human sound is noise pollution. We live, most of us, in the company of our fellow pink apes and trying to record sound-scapes without us—or worse, creating them artificially by editing us out—is unnecessary. You don't need to go out...




auss.bandcamp.com




Others I recommend:
Melissa Pons
Doug Haire
Dr. Bernie Krause
Michael Oster


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*One by Adriaan Swerts*






When we say that music heals, we are usually mean in a metaphysical sense. Many of us turn to it to calm the mind and sooth the soul, but when our bodies hurt, we look to other cures. For Belgian musician & composer *Adriaan Swerts*, however, making music has a genuinely anodyne effect. Swerts suffers from constant nerve pain as a result of a life-threatening accident which leaves him unable to perform live, but he says that the act of making music grants him a measure of relief. Having also recently lost a grandfather, Adriaan found the music he was writing was gravitating toward themes that contemplated the fragility and meaning of life. While those deeply personal compositions were never intended for release, they eventually coalesced “like shards of ice” floating together to form “an island of music” that became his new album _One_ which was recently released on Piano and Coffee Records.

Central to the album are field recordings of natural landscapes Swerts has personally visited, from Icelandic glaciers and Scottish lochs to geysers, waterfalls, oceans and more. (continue)


----------

